# Throttling and heating issue solved in np550p5c-s02in ?



## nick191 (Oct 1, 2012)

*I just heard that THROTTLING AND HEATING ISSUE is SOLVED in NEW BIOS update or these ISSUES are not present in NEW LAPTOP !*

Those user who doesn't have these issue or get solved give your opinion about 550P-S02 here in this THREAD,
*We have to buy this laptop or not ?
how it is in GAMING ? everything...*

It makes easy to take decision for those who want to buy this laptop !

*Please also send your GPU and CPU temp screenshot when playing High End Games(Also describe how much time you played and which game at which settings ) and when laptop is Ideal !*

Please give *right opinion no FAVORITISM !*

*You can select more than ONE option in POLL QUESTION !*
*Please NOTE this it only for S02IN model not S01IN !*
Thank you SO MUCH.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 1, 2012)

You should have continued in that thread..  BTW In my case lappy running cool after I got my MoBo replaced


----------



## nick191 (Oct 1, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> You should have continued in that thread..  BTW In my case lappy running cool after I got my MoBo replaced



CONGO pratyush997 !
Now you can play high end games as long as you want without THROTTLING !


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 1, 2012)

yup...


----------



## nick191 (Oct 1, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> yup...



Sounds good man !
*Please answer that polls question please !*


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 1, 2012)

nick191 said:


> Sounds good man !
> *Please answer that polls question please !*


Am 1st to do so


----------



## nick191 (Oct 1, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Am 1st to do so



Thanks,can you send your laptop temp screenshot while gaming and ideal !(Also describe how much time you played and which game at which settings )


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 1, 2012)

nick191 said:


> Thanks,can you send your laptop temp screenshot while gaming and ideal !(Also describe how much time you played and which game at which settings )


Will send u tomm..


----------



## nick191 (Oct 2, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Will send u tomm..



Thank you so much pratyush997 ! I will be waiting.



nick191 said:


> Thank you so much pratyush997 ! I will be waiting.



I am waiting for your screenshot *pratyush997*


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 2, 2012)

nick191 said:


> Thank you so much pratyush997 ! I will be waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting for your screenshot *pratyush997*


And I am Playing lol Wait 5 mins.. will BRB

Idle Temps



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/jSQ29.png


Load temps



Spoiler







played JC2 for 1 hr.. on high


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Oct 2, 2012)

@ Pratyush, those are some awesome temps man!! Enjoy


----------



## nick191 (Oct 2, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> And I am Playing lol Wait 5 mins.. will BRB
> 
> Idle Temps
> 
> ...



Thank you !


*Other user please send screen shots and opinions !*


----------



## Utkarshryu (Oct 2, 2012)

Its cool here too.. Sammy's rocking..
Will be Sending the Temps At Night 
Nice Poll btw


----------



## dayslleepper (Oct 3, 2012)

Guys Please answer to this thread... I am also eager to know about this issue.


----------



## nick191 (Oct 3, 2012)

Utkarshryu said:


> Its cool here too.. Sammy's rocking..
> Will be Sending the Temps At Night
> Nice Poll btw



Okay thanks bro please also tell other user to do same,and don't forget to upload screenshot !
Thank you !

All users please send temp screenshot

*I think there is more than 8 user of S02IN*,because there* is only 8 voters in POLL*,and only one of them tried GAMING ! and uploaded screenshot of temp(Thanks pratyush997) !

*I am expecting more users...*


----------



## alpha34 (Oct 3, 2012)

will send my screenshot when im at home.........


----------



## nick191 (Oct 3, 2012)

alpha34 said:


> will send my screenshot when im at home.........



sure,why not !


----------



## alpha34 (Oct 3, 2012)

This is when i play Saints Row 3 at high settings and when played GTA 4 temp reaches 90+ and for darksiders 2 it reaches 86 max


----------



## nick191 (Oct 3, 2012)

alpha34 said:


> View attachment 7158
> This is when i play Saints Row 3 at high settings and when played GTA 4 temp reaches 90+ and for darksiders 2 it reaches 86 max



thanks alpha34 it's good temp ! you have throttling ?


----------



## alpha34 (Oct 4, 2012)

ya had but solved it by using power saver option from battery profile now don't have any throtling but still have to find permanent solution.......played darksiders 2 for 5 hours straight without any throtling with temp being CPU-85 max GPU-86 max


----------



## nick191 (Oct 4, 2012)

alpha34 said:


> ya had but solved it by using power saver option from battery profile now don't have any throtling but still have to find permanent solution.......played darksiders 2 for 5 hours straight without any throtling with temp being CPU-85 max GPU-86 max



Nice,in which settings you have played ?


----------



## alpha34 (Oct 4, 2012)

at high settings


----------



## nick191 (Oct 4, 2012)

alpha34 said:


> at high settings



Okay,nice


----------



## nick191 (Oct 5, 2012)

There will be* more users *of S02IN model !
Other users are also MOST WELCOME !

*Only few user has voted and few of them given their opinion !
*

Please vote and give your review !



dayslleepper said:


> Guys Please answer to this thread... I am also eager to know about this issue.



*only few of them understanding our problem* and most of them don't care about this (it's look like)


Thanks to all that GUYS who has voted and given their opinion !


----------



## RON28 (Oct 5, 2012)

i have I5 version but still i voted...


----------



## nick191 (Oct 5, 2012)

RON28 said:


> i have I5 version but still i voted...



okay thanks RON28


----------



## nick191 (Oct 8, 2012)

Where are the other users of S02IN ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 11, 2012)

nick191 said:


> Where are the other users of S02IN ?


Yo......


----------



## dayslleepper (Oct 11, 2012)

Guys New Driver from Geforce released, Plz install it and tell us whether u are still facing Heating & Throttling probz with charging Mode & Not in charging mode... And plz vote to this Polls..


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 11, 2012)

nick191 said:


> Where are the other users of S02IN ?


Bro Try using "Ask Question" in that fb group with poll opts.. cuz no body will come from there to tdf just to post a line or two .. true story


----------



## nick191 (Oct 11, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Bro Try using "Ask Question" in that fb group with poll opts.. cuz no body will come from there to tdf just to post a line or two .. true story



Yes,you are right



pratyush997 said:


> Bro Try using "Ask Question" in that fb group with poll opts.. cuz no body will come from there to tdf just to post a line or two .. true story



I have added question pratyush please check it !


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 11, 2012)

nick191 said:


> Yes,you are right
> 
> 
> 
> I have added question pratyush please check it !


Checked


----------



## nick191 (Oct 18, 2012)

All users What's up ?
Hows your Laptop doing ? Gaming ?!@ 

*please Vote in POLL !*

Thanks....


----------



## aroondeep (Oct 23, 2012)

Throttling is still there after BIOS update to P05AAA. It just lasts a little longer, that's it. Game is PROTOTYPE 2. Same laptop - NP550P5C S02IN. I voted.


----------



## nick191 (Oct 26, 2012)

aroondeep said:


> Throttling is still there after BIOS update to P05AAA. It just lasts a little longer, that's it. Game is PROTOTYPE 2. Same laptop - NP550P5C S02IN. I voted.



Thank you for your VOTE !


----------



## sameersehgal.90 (Mar 26, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> yup...


Hi Pratyush !! How`s ur S02 In going ??
Didn`t have much time to use my own though, `cause I had to leave it back at home becoz of job posting , after 2 weeks of purchase


----------

